

Xi3 Chromium PC Will Be World First Desktop To Run Chrome OS - engr_haseeb
http://www.technobolt.com/2011/05/23/xi3-chromium-pc-will-be-world-first-desktop-to-run-chrome-os/

======
wccrawford
Site's down and I can't find a mirror or cached copy.

[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/computers/xi3-chromiumpc-first-
des...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/computers/xi3-chromiumpc-first-desktop-pc-
to-run-google-chrome-os-due-in-july/5879) is another article.

~~~
evangineer
The site worked fine for me just now.

------
evangineer
It's not clear to me, why you would need to swap boards in order to run
another OS on the ChromiumPC.

~~~
wccrawford
That is pretty weird, yeah. At a guess, I'd say it has the OS as firmware to
make the bootup really fast, and you'd be replacing that firmware board with a
BIOS board.

~~~
trotsky
ChromeOS netbooks include an actual ROM (not eeprom) that starts a boot chain
that cryptographically evaluates each next step for signed google code. It
does have a dev mode feature where unsigned code can be run, but it makes it a
slow and somewhat annoying boot so that the user understands they aren't
running a blessed chromeOS. If you really wanted to run something other than
chromeOS all the time, you'd likely not want that feature.

~~~
evangineer
Hmm, so like some recent Android devices from HTC & Motorola, ChromeOS devices
use a signed bootloader. Got it.

